#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  20 июля в 7.00 Всемирная передача Дзогчен

## Борис Буровин

20 июля в 7 утра по времени Москвы состоится Всемирная передача. 
Она будет транслироваться ОКРЫТО.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ответы на вопросы по подключению здесь

----------

